# Who all is running the Air Lift Mk2-3 kits on here?



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

You read it right, I want to see pics of everyones ride on the Air Lift Mk2-3 kit.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

i would if i got a free set


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2009)

Mine will be done by the weekend, I'll post pics then


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

I have them, with autopilot. Just not installed yet due to current location. 

(This post will change when they are mounted)

Got the management finished.


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

I think I have the latest fronts and the older rears, Luke said its the rock solid setup


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

i dont have any current pics, but you get the idea


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)




----------



## 27psigti (Feb 2, 2007)

Im going to buy a set today just trying to figure if the price tag on the bagyards is worth it or just get the airlifts.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

You know you want the Air Lift stuff...  and if you ordered today it only takes a couple of days to get them.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> You know you want the Air Lift stuff...  and if you ordered today* it only takes a couple of days to get them.*


Thats one of the best parts about Air Lift, get your order pretty much the same week you order it! :thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

here's a more recent pic, couple of things need to be messed with to lay frame


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Oddly enough, I was parked at a gas station at the pump, and I know the pads are completely level. With the car aired out on my 14" steelies with 205/50 or 205/55 tires.......I can sit the subframe on the ground


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

pics or gtfo


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ill make a video tomorrow. i was going to do it today but i have to work and by the time i get off it will be to dark


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

i probably could too if I still had the mkIII control arms. The mk2 ones have a lip on the control arm that the mk3 one does not, and this lip contacts the body of the car. I am going to install balljoint extenders, and if they still contact I will shave them down


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

rabriolet said:


> ill make a video tomorrow. i was going to do it today but i have to work and by the time i get off it will be to dark


You got that video yet?


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)




----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Zorba2.0 said:


> You got that video yet?


went to do it this morning and it was packed, ill have to try later.


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

is it just me or all my pictures like squished together? Dont understand lol


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Might just be you Your pics look great to me :thumbup:


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

No notch yet..


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Screw bagyard, AIRLIFT FTGDMFW   :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

beacom said:


> is it just me or all my pictures like squished together? Dont understand lol


yes they do haha. gti looks good though


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

2 of my buddies are


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Hell yeah!!! I need me a wagon...


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

older pic but you get the idea


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

My wagon..


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

This is no tie rod notch or flip on level ground:

















I don't know why it sits different at different places. The gas station it actually sits on the control arm. Maybe I'll take my camera tonight and try to get some pics/short video as long as people are sitting staring at me while I'm playin around with the switches haha


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Hell yeah!!! I need me a wagon...


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2009)

Three weeks after my install, come the pics.
If there's one thing I learned about air ride.... I need an SLR to take better pics 














































And the shameless plug 










Thanks to Kevin at AAC for Helping me out, and listening while I talk nonsense for the entire length of my build.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------

